# أحتاج لمخططات ربط التدفئة الارضية مع الطاقة الشمسية



## المهندس المنيني (5 سبتمبر 2008)

أحتاج لمخططات ربط التدفئة الارضية مع الطاقة الشمسية وشكرا للمساعدة


----------



## ابو توفيق (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*ربط التدفئة مع الطاقة الشمسية*

السلام عليكم
هل تقصد بطلبك هو استخدام السخانات الشمسية مع نظام التدفئة المركزي
اذا كان ذلك فالامر بسيط جدا
حيث يمكنك اجراء ذلك بوضع سخانات مياه شمسية تغذي خزان مياه المرجل البخاري( الشودير)
وبذلك توفر من عدد ساعات عمل الشودير الى نسبة تتجاوز الـ60% وحسب المنطقة التي استعملت فيه طرقة الربط
لدينا فريق فني يمكنه تقديم الدراسة اللازمة فقط المطلوب بعض المعلومات


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 سبتمبر 2008)

أيها الزميل العزيز

إن الربط الميكانيكي بسيط جداً ولا يحتاج إلى مخططات، أما التحكم بالصمامات وفتحها وإغلاقها وحساسات درجات الحرارة فهو يعتمد على حسابات كل حالة لوحدها وهذا يعني دراسة كل حالة على حدة ، وطبعاً دراسة الحالة يعني .....

وأنت أعلم ....


----------



## abeerb (3 مارس 2011)

أرجو المساعدة في:
توضيح طريقة تصميم الدارة الامتصاصية لشقة سكنية


----------



## abdelrhman86 (3 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

i would like to check my subject for under floor heating and cooling and you will find what do you want there


----------

